# Snow Adventures with Duke



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

We had our first major snow over the weekend, and Duke was in heaven, to say the least! The snow is one of his favorite things EVER and never fails to bring out his crazy side... I'll just let the pictures speak for themselves hahaha...





































Zoom zoom zoom




































Ummm....









So graceful.









{more in next post}


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

{more in next post}


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Beware of the snaggletooth




































And just to show he can be normal... sometimes



























Mr. Moose









and done!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

That's the strangest reindeer I have ever seen.


----------



## griffinflames (Sep 19, 2015)

HollowHeaven said:


> That's the strangest reindeer I have ever seen.


Haha! I was just thinking that! 

Awesome set of pictures! Duke looks like he's having a ton of fun and he looks awesome in that hoodie.


----------



## lilywaters2015 (Nov 11, 2015)

Great picture and the dog looks so handsome!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just beautiful pictures! Love them!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

These are amazing! I really like this one....



mudypony said:


>


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Love him! He be of them dogs that can go from totally goofy to complete sophistication in no time...even with antlers =)~ 

Total Goofball:









Sophisticated Gentleman:









:becky:


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Fun pics! Still waiting for our first real snowfall here...


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I love his sweater!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

So Happy Duke had an awesome time....... yes love love the hood with the ear slots !!!


----------



## BooneOEB (Aug 3, 2015)

So handsome!!! Love that sweater!!!


----------



## Dogsignalfire (Nov 17, 2015)

Such brightness and beauty. ;_; I love scrolling through your photos! And I wish I had some snow here. Alas, it's like 70 degrees high.


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

Beautiful photos. Duke looks like he's loving it.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

HollowHeaven said:


> That's the strangest reindeer I have ever seen.


Haha... definitely not your typical reindeer



griffinflames said:


> Awesome set of pictures! Duke looks like he's having a ton of fun and he looks awesome in that hoodie.


Thanks! He was having a blast!



lilywaters2015 said:


> Great picture and the dog looks so handsome!


Thank you! 



ireth0 said:


> Just beautiful pictures! Love them!


Thanks so much!



jade5280 said:


> These are amazing! I really like this one....


Thank you! That's one of my favorites too haha



BellaPup said:


> Love him! He be of them dogs that can go from totally goofy to complete sophistication in no time...even with antlers =)~
> 
> Total Goofball:
> 
> ...


Haaa he is totally one of those dogs. I don't know if you watch Parks & Rec, but I joke that Duke is the character Andy Dwyer in dog form. He's just a total goof but then has the serious Burt Macklin alter-ego side.



dogsule said:


> Fun pics! Still waiting for our first real snowfall here...


Thanks! This is actually pretty late into the year to be getting our first major snow storm. This fall/winter has been weirdly warm! Actually all of that snow has already melted with the warm weather this week. Today was the warmest Thanksgiving I can remember!



Jen2010 said:


> Great pictures!


Thank you! 



parapluie said:


> I love his sweater!


Thanks! Duke loves his sweater too! He gets so excited when it's cold enough to wear it.



PatriciafromCO said:


> So Happy Duke had an awesome time....... yes love love the hood with the ear slots !!!


Thanks so much!!!



BooneOEB said:


> So handsome!!! Love that sweater!!!


Thank you! That sweater is one of my favorite purchases for sure!



Dogsignalfire said:


> Such brightness and beauty. ;_; I love scrolling through your photos! And I wish I had some snow here. Alas, it's like 70 degrees high.


Thanks!! Trust me, the snow is fun the first few weeks, but, once the holidays are over, it starts getting really old haha :wink:



Annageckos said:


> Beautiful photos. Duke looks like he's loving it.


Thanks so much!! Snow is his absolute favorite!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! these are fabulous pictures! Also man he is a handsome boy, love the sweater!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Wow! these are fabulous pictures! Also man he is a handsome boy, love the sweater!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

These are absolutely stunning! And your boy is quite handsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PollyLengi (Jul 17, 2015)

Beautiful pictures! My boy loves snow as well


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Mutts said:


> These are absolutely stunning! And your boy is quite handsome. Thanks for sharing.





PollyLengi said:


> Beautiful pictures! My boy loves snow as well


Thank you both!!


----------

